# Can I feed my rats frozen vegitables?



## Luuucy (Nov 13, 2015)

I had a guy at a pet sore (Who also has rats) tell me I can go to the grocery store and buy a bag of frozen vegitables ( He specified peas, carrots, and cauliflower mix or something) Not for their main source of food, or anything though. Is this a good idea? I feed them carrots that are fresh, but I am unsure about peas and cauliflower? And I don't know if they use chemicals in their packaging. Has anyone done this?


----------



## mimsy (Jun 8, 2014)

Pretty much all veggies are good for them. Onion family is the only one I avoid. I get organic frozen veggies and their is nothing in them but veggies, very safe. Broccoli is a favorite here.


----------



## JAnimal (Jul 23, 2014)

Yes mine love broccoli. Mine also love mushrooms.


----------



## RatAtat2693 (Jan 13, 2016)

Oh yeah. I can't afford fresh. (Long story, but my budget has changed and fresh is soooo expensive.)

All of mine have hit at least 2.5 yrs so far. The more important thing is that the stuff they eat every single day is the good stuff.


----------



## RatAtat2693 (Jan 13, 2016)

But I also include baby foods, yogurts, and good quality cereals, which are much easier to store and cheaper to buy.


----------



## mimsy (Jun 8, 2014)

Ratatat, is there a grocery outlet in your area? Those are great places for both fresh and frozen and very good prices. Whereas organic foods can be quiet pricey at a regular grocery store I get them at Grocery Outlet at prices lower than non organic at regular stores most of the time.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Yep it is fine. But be careful some mixes might have edamame bean in them, and those need to be cooked first.


----------



## RatAtat2693 (Jan 13, 2016)

mimsy said:


> Ratatat, is there a grocery outlet in your area? Those are great places for both fresh and frozen and very good prices. Whereas organic foods can be quiet pricey at a regular grocery store I get them at Grocery Outlet at prices lower than non organic at regular stores most of the time.


I've never heard of Grocery Outlet, if that answers your question. I wish I did, though. I live in Vermont, USA, if that helps. I've been out of work for the past few months, courtesy of a broken ankle. I used to have a deal with my local grocery where I could get the aesthetically blemished and day-old groceries for a 95% markdown, but my new store won't do that. Luckily, I got a job sewing hammocks, so hopefully some income will be flowing soon. (I'm also designing a pet carrier, but that's going to take more work.)

Either way, the farmer's markets will be opening soon, and they always have surplus that they don't want to waste. Nothing is fresher than what you pull out of the garden.


----------

